# Sea Nymph Striper CC-191 (Reborn)



## SaltyBuckster (Sep 26, 2011)

This is going to be pretty much just an interior redo.Totally!Going to be reflooring it with aluminum.I could'nt get a great pic in the guys driveway.But this one shows what we are in for.It has'nt been near water for 5 years or more.The motor spins freely,I'll start there.Trying to get it to start.It was winterized,thank goodness and the cylinders look good and the plugs came out rustfree.This is going to be a "winter Project" my goal is to have it ready for the spring striper season.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Sep 26, 2011)

These pics were from a cellphone.The rest of them will be in the garage with the Sony,lol.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd start with a good bath before it gets too cold out! That is going to be a cool looking boat for striper fishing.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks.I'm very excited about the boat.Clean up first,then a buff job of the outside,then motor work.


----------



## LonLB (Sep 27, 2011)

This should be good. opcorn:


----------



## mmf (Sep 27, 2011)

That is a nice boat to do project with! Good Luck!


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 8, 2011)

Here it is moved out front.Cleaned it up a little.Going to start on the motor tomorrow and some much needed electrical work.I'm trying to find a factory wiring harness for this boat from the center console back.???


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 9, 2011)

Here she is in the daylight.Wiring going on today.Then trying to start her up.


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 9, 2011)

Trailer looks like it's in pretty good shape. Blast that with some black paint and it'll look great.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 10, 2011)

I started tearing into it yesterday.I removed the rear floor decking and started tracing wires.I got the trim motor back in place and all the wires connected to it again in the correct place.In the process of removing the in floor fuel tank.Lots of crud down in the V of the boat,wanna get it all cleaned out.I removed all the teak wood and am going to get it put back where it belongs to have one thing done before it gets to cold.I'll start there for the next day or so resanding and using linseed oil to finish the wood.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's the rear deck removed,showing the fuel tank.




Here's the trim pump reinstalled.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 10, 2011)

The foam was a little damp in places.What do you think?Should I tear it up and replace it?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 11, 2011)

If the foam is damp that ='s extra weight. It can be a pain to remove the foam but I think it may be worth the time, energy, and cost. Just my opinion.

Boat looks like it has great potential good luck.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to check the foam out a little more intensly before I start tearing it out.The deck is all good but one spot.It does have the self baleing deck,so that's another obstacle to putting a lowered deck into it.3/4 inch plywood going down to 1/8 inch aluminum.I've got to figure all this out before I start ripping good stuff out.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 11, 2011)

You could use a hole saw and cut out a core to see if the foam is wet all the way thru. That should give you a good idea on how wet it really is.

Good luck


----------



## LonLB (Oct 11, 2011)

SaltyBuckster said:


> The foam was a little damp in places.What do you think?Should I tear it up and replace it?




No doubt about it. It needs to come out. Even if it appears damp in a couple places, I'll put money on there being a BUNCH more water than you think. That stuff holds water and never dries.

Even foam that I thought looked dry was HEAVY from the water, and had a bunch of water under neath it.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's the front deck cleaned and free of moisture




This pic shows the front livewell with the cutting board on top for filetting and cutting bait.


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Oct 11, 2011)

I looked at one of those exact boats when I was searching for a project, but it was in rougher shape and I thought it might be too much for a "first-timer" like me to attempt. That's the style I really like, but I went with a jon instead. That's going to be so nice when it's restored. Good luck!


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 12, 2011)

You should have gotten it.Just screws hold the thing together on the inside.Very simple construction.You can see how well they hold up with the fiberglass over plywood decks.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 14, 2011)

All this rain everyday really saved on water washing this boat down,lol.I started taking a bucket of soapy water out every morning and washing the crud off and letting the rain rinse it off.After today,all the washing should be done.Then the heat gun will come out and the drying process will begin in the garage.I think that I'm going to start this whole repair process by painting the gunnels with some white Rustoleum after removing the cleats and rod holders and bow rails.Then as the teak pieces are done I can put them back on and nothing will be getting lost.As you can tell by the pics here,there is'nt much paint left up on the gunnels.Myeswell shoot the motorwell as well and replace the boots for the steering cable and hydrolic lines for the trim.




See the differance?


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm getting some new decals made from one of Tinboat's sponcers.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Oct 14, 2011)

Salty-

Great project. Nice to see a "big water" aluminum boat being worked on. It is going to look great when you're done.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking at yours my 17' is similar in LOTS of ways. It was a dual console with walk-thru windshield. I was going to convert it to a big tiller boat, but now I'm leaning towards a single side console.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 15, 2011)

The washing and waterworks are done.Just in time,fall weather kicked in today,was very windy and chilly.Time to do some real work now that the grunt work is finished.The wind helped me out with drying the boat good.
We took out the center fuel tank and it was empty,thank goodness.Got the crud and all the debris out of the "V".Unclogged all the drain holes to the bilge area.Got good water flow now.We got all new fuel hoses and vent hoses for when we put iot back in.Here she is now:


----------



## Capt Rhan (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is a 50's era Sea Nymph I have brought back to life. I hate seeing these crushed for scrap so If I find one in the scrap yard I pay a little more then scrap price and bring em home. Here are some before shots and " If " I can figure out how to do a scrapbook in this site I will post some more.
I am also a member on another boating site called Luger boats these were Kit boats and I have one you may see in the background of some of my photos. More Good folk on that site as well.
Thanks 
Capt Rhan
I also am trying to set up my profile here on tin boats


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad to see you here Capt.Come join the gang.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 15, 2011)

Man I would LOVE to have that gas tank. :!:


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 16, 2011)

That dirty spot on the rear port side really bothers me.Gonna fix that today.lol.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi thanks for the comeback. I didn't know that the photos I posted would be on this mans site. Not my intention can someone help me pull them back off? I was trying to set up an album of my own. I have one on another site Luger boats .com for my sailing fun and wanted to do one for my little fishing boats as well. I do like The spirit of your site.
Capt Rhan


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 29, 2011)

This snow has put a damper on things here,lol.


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 29, 2011)

When you get the new decals made, maybe it should be a Sea Nymph STRIPPER instead of Striper! Hahahahahaha! Just a thought!


----------



## Capt Rhan (Oct 29, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Trailer looks like it's in pretty good shape. Blast that with some black paint and it'll look great.





If that is a Galvanized trailer DON'T put paint on it. If you have a rusty spot spray on some cold galvanize primer or top coat. Paint will only cause you to HAVE to do maintenance for "EVER" if it is steel then paint it.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Oct 29, 2011)

SaltyBuckster said:


> This snow has put a damper on things here,lol.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate to be this way, but to be honest, I'm just glad that isn't us here in MI


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok,I'm back in action.The boat is now out of the garage,took it down to New Jersey last week and had a 1989 Mercury 90 hp put on it.It runs like a dream now.I took it over to an aluminum welder,where it is right now getting the aretor holes welded up.The livewell is now a fish box.It's been hitting 70 here during the day.
I refinished the teak.Waiting for the boat to be welded and home.All of the decking has been cut and fiberglassed.I was going to put in an aluminum floor but,the wood was all good except 1 piece.We'll have to wait until it gets too bad to change our minds.Here's the teak,before and after.Lots more pics to come.




To this :


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a bunch done today.Installed all the teak,moved the center console out of the way and replaced a water logged piece of decking.I'll get the deck pics tomorrow.Here's a pic of the newer motor that I put on.1989 Mercury 90 hp 6 cylinder.Runs like a top.New everything in it.




New tune up amnd impeller.




Moved Center Cosole to replace deck.



[/img
[img]https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac164/jigmaster1/89%20Sea%20Nymph%20Center%20Console%20Project/DSC00173.jpg
Teak,refinished and installed.




New dash and controls.All gauges new and LCD Lighted




New motorwell boots,wires and streering cable.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Mar 16, 2012)

LonLB said:


> I hate to be this way, but to be honest, I'm just glad that isn't us here in MI


That snow was a freak in early October.It went into the garage when it melted 2 days later,lol.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Mar 18, 2012)

I have finished all of the wiring and all gauges and switches have been fused.Fishfinder installed.Pretty much ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow.Installed the rest of the decking yesterday and last night.Ran the wires through PVC on top of the gas tank.




Then with everything ran and tested installed the fiberglassed decking.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Mar 20, 2012)

Got the decking all fiberglassed.Gauges wired.Got the boat registered so decided to make sure that it floated.Took her out to the lake.Ran like a top.Only problems were that the gas gauge and tach quit working.Found 2 pinholes that leaked.Put in a couple of screws into them and all was well.Will repair later.At least they are marked.Topped out at 38 mph accoprding to GPS.




Here's the floor done.




Here she is WOT.


----------



## ctswf (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice job! You still working on this? (post more pics!!) I am debating buying this same hull for a restore but unsure if I want to invest in it with a 70hp motor, (which is all i have at the moment). Sounds like the 90 pushes her very well


----------

